

Ask HN: Google's Project Fi? - davidw

Anyone tried this? https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fi.google.com&#x2F;about&#x2F;<p>My invite came through.  Curious if people have tried it, and what they think.
======
bla2
From last week: [http://www.paulkuehnel.com/full-google-project-fi-review-
a-m...](http://www.paulkuehnel.com/full-google-project-fi-review-a-multiple-
cell-phone-network/)

------
billconan
I don't like the requirement of using nexus 6 only. I don't mind switching to
android from iphone, but nexus 6 is almost 1 year old. and it is huge...

